# Morphs.... :) (leopard geckos)



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Are these all 'normal' they are just so different, and im so used to my normal normal ones.
( in there temporary home)











Salsa









Flare









Sparkle - this one seems to be really long and slender compared to the others...


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

there all high yellow maybe some are mack snow waht are the parents? there young so maybe sparkle could be hypo


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

think they were normals..
yea sparkle is amazing look at teh moe, and has the best face in the worllllld.


gesh gecko said:


> there all high yellow maybe some are mack snow waht are the parents? there young so maybe sparkle could be hypo



sparkle looked like this when she was a baby


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

they're all high yellows but im 100% sure theyre not mack snow


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

me too, and thankyou!!!
why so different. ?
are the bands goign to go from sparkle or?


BG-Gecko said:


> they're all high yellows but im 100% sure theyre not mack snow


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

110% high yellows hun dont think sparkle is a hypo either as with hypos we have found the bands break in to very few spots  
She still has quite a few


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Faith said:


> 110% high yellows hun dont think sparkle is a hypo either as with hypos we have found the bands break in to very few spots
> She still has quite a few



thankyou!! 
dont mind either way - all stunning


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

I can guarentee these arent mack snows due to their parents. And i wouldnt say their patterning points towards hypo in any way. 

High yellow quite possibly and yes the one does seem to have particuarly interesting/pretty colouratioin but normal all the same.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sparkle is stunning 


benjrobinson said:


> I can guarentee these arent mack snows due to their parents. And i wouldnt say their patterning points towards hypo in any way.
> 
> High yellow quite possibly and yes the one does seem to have particuarly interesting/pretty colouratioin but normal all the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

they do look like high yellows to me , very nice ones too


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

you can never tell but since they're so young there's a good chance sprakle's bands wil totally fade (or at leas fade much more than they have now )  very cute little ones



freekygeeky said:


> me too, and thankyou!!!
> why so different. ?
> are the bands goign to go from sparkle or?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

snd geckos said:


> they do look like high yellows to me , very nice ones too





BG-Gecko said:


> you can never tell but since they're so young there's a good chance sprakle's bands wil totally fade (or at leas fade much more than they have now )  very cute little ones


thank you you two


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice normalz


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

[thread hijack] I'm still learning leo morphs, is high yellow a selectively bred trait? [/thread hijack]


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

yes it is


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Nice normalz


thanky



eeji said:


> [thread hijack] I'm still learning leo morphs, is high yellow a selectively bred trait? [/thread hijack]



yup


----------

